# Lexapro causing smelly gas



## cbdh919

I have had IBS for more than 30 years (I am in my 40s). I am currently taking 20 mg of Lexapro (been on it for 6 months) for a first-time bout with depression and anxiety -- which, thankfully, after 13 months of hell, have subsided.

While I've always been gassy, I never suffered from constant, every single fart all day long smells absolutely horrible gas until I started taking Lexapro 6 months ago. It's very clear that the Lexapro -- not my diet -- is causing wretched smelling gas of the room-clearing variety, gas so bad I'm afraid it will leave a permanent stench in my leased car.

I've tried Gas-X (which just gave me the runs), charcoal tablets, which didn't seem to do anything, probiotics, which also don't seem to be doing anything. I'm also drinking ginger tea at least twice a day, and taking Hyland's Homeopathic Gas tablets (recommended by a Vitamin Cottage worker).

Nothing is helping. I still have horrible, smelly, foul, gas that makes me feel horrible and is very embarrassing. I don't want to switch to a different anti-depressant (I tried 4 others before Lexapro, all of which had far worse side-effects: insomnia, inability to urinate, etc.).

Any suggestions? I would be grateful if I could stop this horrible smelly gas problem (gas with little to no odor is fine ;-)

Thank you.


----------

